# new terminator captain sighted



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

A new terminator captain models has been sighted in GWs latest 40k 7th edition video, I have the photo but cant up load at the moment


----------



## raven_jim (Sep 27, 2013)

I just saw Emma Watson naked, I got a picture and it won't upload as well... gutted

But seriously that would be good to see as I'm about to start a marine list, can you not stick it on photo-bucket?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

found it








i might get him he looks soo cool


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah I spotted that badger! Thought it would be a new cap. Looks pretty cool to be honest.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Thats the chap! Well grabbed!

Who's Emma Watson?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Good potential there, not sure if it'll be as nice as the current (and very old) metal one which to me looks as good now as the day it was released (shit what over 10 years ago? but still it's silhouette looks nice. Have to see some closer ups to tell for sure of course.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like he has the skull type helmet like the terminator chaplain which is good, I love the old captain pity he is slightly out of scale to the plastic ones


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> Looks like he has the skull type helmet


I think that's just some pallid flesh you're seeing.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Off b.o.l.s, a close up, no skull helmet, pale skin and mask

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-69bSJq8V_ZA/U3T7s2h8p5I/AAAAAAAAemA/XsI97xDZgZg/s1600/IMG_7615.png


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice model but god he looks fat


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice enough model but i think i will give it a miss, may get it to convert in he future though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. For some reason I'm thinking it has the look of the previous SM character clam packs like the libbie and captain. I'd rather see a character kit, that might let you make him up in a few configurations, maybe even a termie chaplain.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Definitely a commander Porkins there


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I like him. Don't have any need for a Terminator Captain but cool none the less.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Still crap that he cannot take a relic blade, a vanguard sgt can but a termie sgt and worse a termie captain cannot. However the model is nice, still prefare the old one, but most likely I will get this guy, I've started 15 terminators so one more will not hurt


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> so one more will not hurt


ugh...tell this to the two new Drop Pods I'm putting together. 

It makes sense though that they would be re-releasing some models, with the switch up in equipment options for SM squads I can see a few re-releases. It'd be pretty friggin' sweet if there was an Assault Marine box revamp with the BA codex...

This guy basically looks like a Terminator version of the current Captain box with his ropes and robes, which was previously the best place for combi-weapons. I wonder what goodies this new kit will have in store for more unique Terminator Sergeants/squads?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Definitely a commander Porkins there


"I've got a mars bar here....."


----------

